# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker جــديــد DC-unlocker Huawei Dashboard Creator/Writer CDMA modems added

## gsm_bouali

*  *     *Features:* 
-Create dashboard.
-Write dashboard to Huawei modem.
-Suitable for various Huawei modems.
-Huawei Profile Editor added.  *New:* 
-Huawei CDMA modems support.  NOTE: Dashboard creating/writing requires advanced  knowledge. Before using this software, make sure you backup all your  modems data from virtual CD-ROM. 
DC-Unlocker is not responsible for any damage that you do to modem.    *Download*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *وشــــــــــــــكرا *

----------


## salammmm

شكرا للجميع على المجهود الرائع

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر اخي الكريم  
واصل تميزك

----------


## المولودي

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## mahj201450

pour tous est merci

----------


## مراد الفا

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر اخي الكريم

----------


## najibman

شكرا للجميع على المجهود الرائع      **

----------


## emnb

شكرا على المجهود

----------

